# Obsessed featuring Beyonce



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally can't wait to see this movie....MsB looks like she is acting her A$$ off!!
My Girl said Oh, I'll show you crazy!!!

April 24th

YouTube - Obsessed Trailer


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 9, 2009)

Tell me about it! This looks so good. I am already waiting in line to get my ticket... Beyonce looks so good! I cant wait to see her go head to head with that crazy husband stealing psycho bitch! (Well trying anyway...)


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 9, 2009)

Idris Elba is my friend's first cousin ;-)

I'll go and see this as I doubt it's gonna be released in the UK and I'm in NY at the end of the mth.

ETA: Just watched the trailer and the entire storyline is dictated in 2.5 mins. You can so guess the ending. I'll still go and see it to fill up a Fri or Sat evening though LOL


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmm reminds me of fatale attraction. The story line isnt unique but shall watch it on my laptop definately not going to the cinema for this.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Hmmm reminds me of fatale attraction. The story line isnt unique but shall watch it on my laptop definately not going to the cinema for this._

 
Hmmm you've got a point.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

yeah it put me in the mind of the Fatal Attaction too...However I loved that movie so hopefully this one will be just as good...And my dh and I always do Movie and dinner dates so this one will be on our list ...we like getting out of the house if only for a movie


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 9, 2009)

Total fatal attraction style! I LOVE it

Fatal attraction is one of my favorite movies, I just hate the fact that its so old! This movie is going to be wicked.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 9, 2009)

I wish I _would_ give Beyonce or Papa Knowles my $12 to see this ridiculousness.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeah it put me in the mind of the Fatal Attaction too...However I loved that movie so hopefully this one will be just as good...And my dh and I always do Movie and dinner dates so this one will be on our list ...we like getting out of the house if only for a movie_

 
Yeah, I'm all for cinema and dinner dates! I called my boyf and he's up for going to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wish I would give Beyonce or Papa Knowles my $12 to see this ridiculousness._

 
I'll try to ignore the fact I'll be contributing to another Caribbean yacht holiday for Beyonce & family! LOL


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wish I would give Beyonce or Papa Knowles my $12 to see this ridiculousness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol


----------



## MissResha (Apr 9, 2009)

i just wanna see Idris Elba.
























































naked.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

^^^Exactly!!! B is not the only one in the movie.....Yep i'm drooling bout that my damn self..will be front and center


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sooooooooooooooooo excited for this movie!!! I was gonna post a thread about it too, lol. Beyonce looks so bad ass in this movie! I can not waittt. I sware if I was as bad ass as beyonce i'd be going crazy on some stalker chic too, lmao.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't wait to see this. It looks like a good, SERIOUS movie, not like a lot of the crap they play nowadays.

Thanks for posting this, Tish. I actually forgot about it and needed a reminder!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I can't wait to see this. It looks like a good, SERIOUS movie, not like a lot of the crap they play nowadays.

Thanks for posting this, Tish. I actually forgot about it and needed a reminder!_

 

That's what I was thinking too. It's really different from any movie that has come out recently. When I first saw the preview I was like, I am not missing this movie for anything!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't watch films with Beyonce in them without thinking... "_Hey, that's Beyonce_." So it's difficult for me to really get into her movies. 

But the plot seems very interesting and with Beyonce's inner feisty-ness, I'm sure she'll be able to pull of this role.


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't know why, but lately Beyonce is starting to look like her sister to me.  Maybe it's her hair?  I'm not sure.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i just wanna see Idris Elba.

naked._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^Exactly!!! B is not the only one in the movie.....Yep i'm drooling bout that my damn self..will be front and center_

 
Save your money and watch "The Office" or repeats of "The Wire".  LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

^^ I waste more money on other horrible actors/actresses in movies...I may as well take a chance on this one...besides that I don't dislike Beyonce and this appears to be a good movie...I will report back after I see it....I like good movies and good books no matter who are writing or playing the parts.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I waste more money on other horrible actors/actresses in movies...I may as well take a chance on this one...besides that I don't dislike Beyonce and this appears to be a good movie...I will report back after I see it....I like good movies and good books no matter who are writing or playing the parts._

 
Hmmm....that's fine.  I certainly cannot _tell_ you how to spend your money.  If you feel that it looks like a good movie...well perhaps it will be.  I mean, I suppose stranger things have happened.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm draggin the bf to go see this one. and i'm making him pay. that way, if it sucks. i wont be upset. he'll probably just make me "pay him back" LMAO.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Who wants to meet Idris? I'll hook you up - for a price! LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^^Oh tell us you know him!!! And he is not as fine in person as he is on screen...so we can stop drooling!!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 10, 2009)

i want him to MEAT me


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i want him to MEAT me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





......................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




............  ................


----------



## MissResha (Apr 10, 2009)

well shit, i do LMAO!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^Oh tell us you know him!!! And he is not as fine in person as he is on screen...so we can stop drooling!!_

 
I agree because he is just...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Recently, I've been stuck on his roles in The Office(Authoritative and those glasses, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Rocknrolla(Pretty much the whole male cast had me thinking such naughty thoughts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Seriously, Idris and Gerard Butler...together.............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All I kept thinking was "Take it off, take take it off!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

^^^^ hell to the yeah!!! this will be one of the first movies that i sit up front for...we usually sit in back...I will tell my dh it is so he can get a better view of B's Booty which he loves!! LOL ...this movie offers something for me and for him!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^Oh tell us you know him!!! And he is not as fine in person as he is on screen...so we can stop drooling!!_

 
He's my friend's cousin. I've met him a couple of times and unfortunately he is every bit as stunning in the flesh as he is on TV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 You ladies crack me up! This thread is going right into the gutter now!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^^ hell to the yeah!!! this will be one of the first movies that i sit up front for...we usually sit in back...I will tell my dh it is so he can get a better view of B's Booty which he loves!! LOL ...this movie offers something for me and for him!_

 





I love it! Tish, you are the 'convincing' Queen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_He's my friend's cousin. I've met him a couple of times and unfortunately he is every bit as stunning in the flesh as he is on TV! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















 You ladies crack me up! This thread is going right into the gutter now!_

 
Well Hell ...Now I def want him to MEAT me TOO!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 10, 2009)

Behave!! LOL


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 10, 2009)

Gah! You ladies are KILLING me here, lol. Blushbaby, there is NO behaving when it comes to that, and I'm emphasizing, MAN. My mind goes to the gutter every time I think about him.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_yeah it put me in the mind of the Fatal Attaction too...However I loved that movie so hopefully this one will be just as good...And my dh and I always do Movie and dinner dates so this one will be on our list ...we like getting out of the house if only for a movie_

 
Good Idea. Lets make the boys take us on a date and compare notes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comeon Boys! 

Im excited to see it. Even if its similer to lots of other past films, as long as its done well, I care not.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Who wants to meet Idris? I'll hook you up - for a price! LOL_

 
I never even saw this man before this movie. What shows am I missing? What was he in before? Though.....I definintly would have prefered Morris Chesnut to play this part. Then Id really be taking this thread to another level... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's sooooo Yummy....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... Oh Im getting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just thinking about him..


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Good Idea. Lets make the boys take us on a date and compare notes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Comeon Boys! 

Im excited to see it. Even if its similer to lots of other past films, as long as its done well, I care not._

 
Ditto!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Hmmm reminds me of fatale attraction. The story line isnt unique but shall watch it on my laptop definately not going to the cinema for this._

 
That's what I thought


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wish I would give Beyonce or Papa Knowles my $12 to see this ridiculousness.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL! I'm with you, though. I just don't think she's a serious actress. I think she takes roles to pad her resumé and get her closer to that never-ever-ever-ever-ever-ever-gonna-get-it Oscar.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm super excited for this!!! I'm about to just watch this in theatres if I have any extra money the end of this month. But I'll be going by myself though...so I guess computer here I come!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I wish I would give Beyonce or Papa Knowles my $12 to see this ridiculousness.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
L.O.L I love these emoticons, they make all statements infinitely funnier!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, I WANT TO SEE THIS SO BADLY! You don't know how badly badly...but I think I might just wait til it comes out on DVD in a redbox because this girl is broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that or watch it online somewhere... :/ 

I don't like seeing movies by myself, at least not thriller or horror movies (throw me into a sappy movie and I'll be fine) so I'll probably be dragging my friend along to see this...if I go to the theatre. Which I probably won't.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Apr 11, 2009)

Redbox is the shit! $1 for a new movie, even though it's overnight, you still can't beat it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never tried RedBox but I have heard of it....Although I watch a lot of movies at home...we try to go out and support a lot of movies at the theatres as well.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 14, 2009)

dude, tish...we saw the preview for this when we saw last house on the left and i immediately thought of that girl that was trying to holla at my gi joe. i could not stop laughing. i have got to see it...GOT TO!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 14, 2009)

I know right!!! My dh and I can't wait to see it too!! I can so see you turning into GI Jane on her ass !!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

I soooo wanna see this flick! I love Beyonce! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm probably gonna drag my boyfriend with me. At least he's understanding.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, did anyone catch the #1 movie in America this weekend?


----------



## MissResha (Apr 28, 2009)

^^LMFAO!! i didnt. i do wanna see it, but i'll wait til it hits HBO (which is free for me)


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

I did...But I have tried to avoid the threads because I hate it when people give the endings away or sway whether or not I go see it...If they thought it sucked .....

But all in all...guess it doesn't matter what we think it is #1 everywere...It took us a minute to get tickets everyshaow we wanted to see was sold out.... Not gonna give the story away at all...But Beyonce was acting her ass off in this movie...very believable


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 28, 2009)

Im sorry, even though I love Beyonce, I just can not see myself spending money to seeing her on the big screen...she disappointed me in Dream Girls. Thank God i waited till it was on demand to see that. phew... but if i start hearing good reviews i might consider getting the boot leg..i do love her in everything else....


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ I paid to see the movie...Not to see Beyonce.....People seem to forget there are *real* ACTORS in this movie....I loved Dream Girls.....Not because of beyonce but because of J Hudson, Jaime etc....But then again I blow money on frivilous crap so a movie is just another crap shoot


----------



## MissResha (Apr 28, 2009)

this movie is worth seeing Idris Elba LOL


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 28, 2009)

Every review I've read has turned this drama/thriller into a comedy. And, too many people have said it's a horrible script, no matter who's in it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Like I said I don't want to ruin it for everyone....The movie is Not gonna make the Best Movies List....However it is not gonna be on the worst either.....Would I pay to see it again....No....Am I mad my dh paid for us to go....No....

At the end of the day they have made their money so it really doesn't matter...people are gonna go because they like some of the actors/actresses in the movie....Not because one person likes or dislikes it.

I try not to force my likes and dislikes on people and have them come to their on conclusions about what they want to read, watch etc....


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw it and liked it... it was entertaining. People take movies way too seriously sometimes analyzing every part of them! Good lord just sit back and enjoy it, it doesn't have to be such a huge ordeal. And damn Beyonce's fierce.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^ hello!!! Agreed...Good or Bad movie...she acted her ass off


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

Well, I like Beyonce as a singer but not as an actor or designer :/ I'll probably watch this movie on DVD or something, it doesn't seem very original to me. 

In general, I've been very unimpressed with Hollywood for the last couple of years, I've been watching mostly indie or foreign films. Though I admit I'm hard to impress when it comes to movies  If it doesn't show anything new or doesn't make me laugh till I cry, it's a pass for me...


----------



## aziajs (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Every review I've read has turned this drama/thriller into a comedy. And, too many people have said it's a horrible script, no matter who's in it._

 
A friend of mine told me she viewed it as a comedy so she was going to see it for a laugh.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 28, 2009)

I enjoyed it.
I also laughed at all the wrong parts.
Beyonce can't be taken that seriously :c


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^  Me too ....it was entertaining


----------



## n_c (Apr 28, 2009)

It was ok, i didnt pay to see it, otherwise I would have skipped it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Every review I've read has turned this drama/thriller into a comedy. And, too many people have said it's a horrible script, no matter who's in it._

 
You can tell the script/plot is so cheesy just from the trailer.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_In general, I've been very unimpressed with Hollywood for the last couple of years, I've been watching mostly indie or foreign films. Though I admit I'm hard to impress when it comes to movies  If it doesn't show anything new or doesn't make me laugh till I cry, it's a pass for me..._

 
Seriously. Now, it's all about the money, not the art. It's disappointing, actually.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 3, 2009)

I watched it yesterday:
Beyonce did have few good moments, like the scene where she goes off on her husband in the kitchen after the visit in the hospital was pretty convincing.

I laughed throughout the fight scene around the end. Beyonce should've mixed in a few of those karate dance moves from the Single Ladies video.

Then ending was really corny... like the writers got really lazy and went for the predictable route.

And of course, the movie ends with a close up shot of Beyonce's face and one of her songs starts playing as it fades into the credit. Such a _Tyra Banks_ thing to do. :/


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I watched it yesterday:
Beyonce did have few good moments, like the scene where she goes off on her husband in the kitchen after the visit in the hospital was pretty convincing.

I laughed throughout the fight scene around the end. Beyonce should've mixed in a few of those karate dance moves from the Single Ladies video.

Then ending was really corny... like the writers got really lazy and went for the predictable route.

*And of course, the movie ends with a close up shot of Beyonce's face and one of her songs starts playing as it fades into the credit. Such a Tyra Banks thing to do. :/*_

 

ROTFLMAO
SO TRUE


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 31, 2010)

Just watched this as it just started playing on Starz.  I thought it was good fun.  You knew that epic cat fight at the end was gonna be coming.


----------



## Veela (Feb 7, 2010)

I had never heard of this movie, but the description sounded interesting. During the whole movie, I kept thinking, "Who the heck is that? I recognize her.". It wasn't until halfway through that I realized it was her. I thought she did a really great job, and my GOD she is beautiful. I just couldn't get over how pretty she was in the movie!


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL^ Beyonce is  a horrible actress! But she looked amazing in the movie, finally she got rid of that blonde wig


----------

